# Like my service upgrade?



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Oesnt it look perty?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

EEEwwww. Like the tye wraps holding the cables together.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

poco let 230.9(A) go there Cletis? ~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That's just a temporary service Right?....:blink::blink:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> That's just a temporary service Right?....:blink::blink:



:laughing::laughing::laughing::no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that the ghetto ?


----------



## antique electrician (Apr 16, 2012)

You've got to be kidding!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

that makes me laugh.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

:icon_redface:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> poco let 230.9(A) go there Cletis? ~CS~


 

*(B) Not Covered.​*​​​​This _Code _does not cover the following:
(1) Installations in ships, watercraft other than floating
buildings, railway rolling stock, aircraft, or automotive
vehicles other than mobile homes and recreational vehicles​
FPN: Although the scope of this​​​​_Code _indicates that the​
_Code​_​​​​does not cover installations in ships, portions of this​
_Code​_​​​​are incorporated by reference into Title 46, _Code of
Federal Regulations_, Parts 110–113.​
(2) Installations underground in mines and self-propelled
mobile surface mining machinery and its attendant
electrical trailing cable
(3) Installations of railways for generation, transformation,
transmission, or distribution of power used exclusively
for operation of rolling stock or installations used exclusively
for signaling and communications purposes
(4) Installations of communications equipment under the
exclusive control of communications utilities located
outdoors or in building spaces used exclusively for
such installations
(5) Installations under the exclusive control of an electric
utility where such installations
a. Consist of service drops or service laterals, and associated​metering, or


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like an electrical contractor crapped out a bunch of SER cable.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I would have done this:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I would have done this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks better already.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Fail*

You would fail for too sharp of a bend radius of your SEU ....


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like you scored some $.


----------



## frankwell (Mar 22, 2012)

Peck Head is to close to the windows.
Don't want folks zip lining down the drop in a fire emergency !


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Cletis said:


> You would fail for too sharp of a bend radius of your SEU ....


Any clear thinking person would of used PVC pipe for at least the riser.. :blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cletis said:


> you would fail for too sharp of a bend radius of your seu ....


You should do plan review for city of Richmond.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

If i did that to any of my customers i probably wouldn't get paid until it was fixed.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

There really is nothing wrong with the service.. ugly is not against the NEC.. 

It just shows nothing to be proud of.. :no::no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> There really is nothing wrong with the service.. ugly is not against the NEC..
> 
> It just shows nothing to be proud of.. :no::no:


 
I agree there are no code violations pictured.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll bet everything is mounted with 1/4 " plastic plugs and 1" panheads.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Oesnt it look perty?


He's jack'n with you guys.:thumbup:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

b4t said:


> there really is nothing wrong with the service.. Ugly is not against the nec..
> 
> It just shows nothing to be proud of.. :no::no:


110.12


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That service looks like the backside of a scrotum.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

WOW TMI^^^^^
Is it wrong to say my 4 year old (with plastic toy tools) could do a better job?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> 110.12


Who is to say what "neat" is.. I don't like the install.. but I can't see using the NEC to slap a red tag on it..

110.12 Mechanical Execution of Work. Electrical equipment
shall be installed in a neat and workmanlike manner.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> That service looks like the backside of a scrotum.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

B4T said:


> Who is to say what "neat" is.. I don't like the install.. but I can't see using the NEC to slap a red tag on it..
> 
> 110.12 Mechanical Execution of Work. Electrical equipment
> shall be installed in a neat and workmanlike manner.


That is far from neat. When everyones reaction is wtf is that, its not neat or workmanlike. Granted a red tag is not in order, but this looks like a handyman install.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> That is far from neat. When everyones reaction is wtf is that, its not neat or workmanlike. Granted a red tag is not in order, but this looks like a handyman install.


If I was the Electrical inspector I would fail it and take him to the board with the pictures and site 110.12 and I'll bet they would Revoke his license for unprofessional conduct.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I agree there are no code violations pictured.


would not pass inspect here - nohow noway not now not never


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Why the hell would somebody post that knowing full well they're just gonna get crapped all over? I call shenanigans. :no:




-John


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> There really is nothing wrong with the service.. ugly is not against the NEC..
> 
> It just shows nothing to be proud of.. :no::no:


Meters would be nice.. :whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Sparky J said:


> WOW TMI^^^^^
> Is it wrong to say my 4 year old (with plastic toy tools) could do a better job?


Yes, because obviously your son's not licensed and insured. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Yes, because obviously your son's not licensed and insured. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 3_Faze (Apr 24, 2012)

*It's a sad day.*

If this "vandalism" was inspected, it's just another example of how inspectors help to promote "quality" electricians.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

erics37 said:


> That service looks like the backside of a scrotum.


Have you seen a lot of them?:whistling2:


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

Around here the meter can belongs to the PoCo they would never allow the SE to be ran out the top of the meter, all the services we install are either GRC on the building or EMT on a pole.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*typical*

This is a typical upgrade around here. passes all the time....


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

nolabama said:


> would not pass inspect here - nohow noway not now not never


...and what nec section are you citing for the fail?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Cletis said:


> This is a typical upgrade around here. passes all the time....


Wouldn't pass here. No SE cable on brick/block/morter siding.

But I think this was a "drive-by" sighting anyway!:blink:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Have you seen a lot of them?:whistling2:


You only need to see one. Ugliest sight in the universe. Except for Cletis jobs.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

so it begs the q

110.12 aside, if _ugly _is a bid winner

would we _do_ it?

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> so it begs the q
> 
> 110.12 aside, if _ugly _is a bid winner
> 
> ...


 
IMO, the service could have looked alot better using the same wiring methods, just done with more care. Have a nice day Steve!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> If I was the Electrical inspector I would fail it and take him to the board with the pictures and site 110.12 and I'll bet they would Revoke his license for unprofessional conduct.


Harry, you are dreaming.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

3_Faze said:


> If this "vandalism" was inspected, it's just another example of how inspectors help to promote "quality" electricians.


Producing quality electricians is not an inspectors job.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Wouldn't pass here. No SE cable on brick/block/morter siding.
> 
> But I think this was a "drive-by" sighting anyway!:blink:


Please feel free to post the 'no SE on brick block' rule. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Harry, you are dreaming.


There are 5 guys on the board get a majority of them pissed off and you will be a helper.....:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> There are 5 guys on the board get a majority of them pissed off and you will be a helper.....:laughing:


So in your world these guys take away licenses based on them being 'pissed off'. 

Again, you are dreaming. 


They do take or suspend licenses for actul reasons. Neat and workmanlike is not a real reason.

The board publishes who gets punished, please feel free to post a license suspension for only N&W. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> So in your world these guys take away licenses based on them being 'pissed off'.
> 
> Again, you are dreaming.
> 
> ...


That would be great if they posted reasons but for the most part they do not and you have to call them and ask about an individual's case.

110.12 is enforced in residential job's much more strictly than in commercial work believe me I have been to plenty of Inspections in both ,
If you think that install would get passed by any inspector around here I can sell you fenway park real cheap..:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> This is a typical upgrade around here. passes all the time....




In Ohio, your inspectors must be blind.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> In Ohio, your inspectors must be blind.


Blind folded....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Harry's dreaming again


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Harry's dreaming again


Thanks BBQ.:whistling2:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Please feel free to post the 'no SE on brick block' rule. :thumbsup:


*0780-02-01-10 Service Entrance Conductors
Service entrance conductors shall be installed in conduit where such conductors serve a structure with exterior walls of brick, stone, masonry, metal or metal clad.*


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

That is craptacular !


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

*PRIDE*
noun
A feeling or deep pleasure or satisfaction derived from one's own achievements, the achievements of those with whom one is closely associated, or from qualities or possessions that are _widely admired._

Maybe it's time for a new career choice....:001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's ugly, I wouldn't do it that way, but I'd have to also say that I don't see a violation there. I also don't believe that's the OP's install.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

It looks sooo bad that it created 2 new members (SO FAR!) !! :laughing::laughing:



antique electrician said:


> You've got to be kidding!





3_Faze said:


> If this "vandalism" was inspected, it's just another example of how inspectors help to promote "quality" electricians.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MaxFuse said:


> That is craptacular !


:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> *0780-02-01-10 Service Entrance Conductors
> Service entrance conductors shall be installed in conduit where such conductors serve a structure with exterior walls of brick, stone, masonry, metal or metal clad.*


Nice ... really or are you pulling my chain?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That would be great if they posted reasons but for the most part they do not and you have to call them and ask about an individual's case.


Actually they do post the reasons.





> 110.12 is enforced in residential job's much more strictly than in commercial work believe me I have been to plenty of Inspections in both ,


And why is that?


Could it be lack of will to fight the inspector?




> If you think that install would get passed by any inspector around here I can sell you fenway park real cheap..:laughing:


Do I think an inspector would like to pass it?

No

Do I think I could successfully fight a 110.12 fail on that?

Yes, absolutely even though it is in fact craptacular.


----------



## hoangd (Apr 15, 2012)

i bet you the unhappy customer is not gonna pay you.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

duplicate


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Nice ... really or are you pulling my chain?


Nope, no chain pulling. Ask Augie47 over at MH, he's in Tn too.
I don't have to agree with it, just comply with it.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

fails in
"workman like manner"

and it's obviously a new service with cardboard blocking the meter pans. waiting for meters to be installed.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Revoke his license for unprofessional conduct.



I'd level a heck of a nice lawsuit. It should be pretty obvious that neatness is not a saftey issue and has no place in a code. The style manual even backs that up :laughing:

Seems to me one would have a pretty good case for license reinstatement + damages and legal costs.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Let me guess, used 60 amp fuse panels on the other end???


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And why is that?
> 
> 
> Could it be lack of will to fight the inspector?


No it is called being smart enough not to question his authority unless he is making an unreasonable request.

But by all means give the inspectors a hard time and when you standing before the board explaining your actions even if you are right and the board sides with the inspector You get the yellow stripe on your license link, because they gave you a fine that stays there forever.

But hey you are not using your license to run your business so that yellow stripe will never be seen in your case.

I am ,and my license number must appear on all permits advertisements invoices and quotes and my customers can run it and see that i have no violations.

You really think the board is going to put their stamp of approval on that service..:laughing::laughing::laughing::no::no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Actually they do post the reasons.
> 
> .


Why don't you read my post again I said some not all 100' s suspension fines and revocation's last year alone and just about none of the information was made public if you want the info about license violations you have to call and ask for it.

16 guys went before the board last month and were either fined suspended or revoked and it does not tell you why.



> If you require further information, please call the Office of Investigations (Division of Professional Licensure) at


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugly is against the NEC 110.12 I think. Cletis wouldn't have done that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'd level a heck of a nice lawsuit. It should be pretty obvious that neatness is not a saftey issue and has no place in a code. The style manual even backs that up :laughing:
> 
> Seems to me one would have a pretty good case for license reinstatement + damages and legal costs.


The state would side with the board of examiners the law suit would go no where.

BBQ can laugh all he want till they rip his license up in front of his face and throw it in the floor...:laughing:

BTW the state did not adopt the The style manual:laughing:

They adopted the 2011 NEC as written with amenments and there are no changes to 110.12 in the Massachusetts Electrical Code..:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The board publishes who gets punished, please feel free to post a license suspension for only N&W.


:laughing: I'd like to see that too. 


I've seen people loose professional licenses for some real bull s1ht reasons, some just because they were a convenient scape goat but this would be a whole new level of BS.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

B4T said:


> There really is nothing wrong with the service.. ugly is not against the NEC..
> 
> It just shows nothing to be proud of.. :no::no:


Correct. You can fix ugly but you cannot fix stupid.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> The state would side with the board of examiners the law suit would go no where.
> 
> BBQ can laugh all he want till they rip his license up in front of his face and throw it in the floor...:laughing:
> 
> ...


It wouldnt make it out of the parish to get to the state level round here. The only way that service would pass in New Orleans is if a brown sack of hundres dollar bills was included with the check to the inspector.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

nolabama said:


> It wouldnt make it out of the parish to get to the state level round here. The only way that service would pass in New Orleans is if a brown sack of hundres dollar bills was included with the check to the inspector.


It must be slowing down in New Orleans because I'm starting to see more guys from the big easy over here.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> No it is called being smart enough not to question his authority unless he is making an unreasonable request.
> 
> But by all means give the inspectors a hard time and when you standing before the board explaining your actions even if you are right and the board sides with the inspector You get the yellow stripe on your license link, because they gave you a fine that stays there forever.


So as usual Harry is ok with heavy handed government enforcement as long as it benefits the electrical trade, but big government is bad everywhere else. :laughing: Conclusion: your credibility = 0.


----------



## 3rdgenwireman (Dec 12, 2010)

Cletis cracks me up on a lot of posts and I even agree with some of his replies, but that OP pic looks like hammered dog ****.:001_huh:


----------



## kevink1955 (Apr 25, 2012)

WoW,I just joined yesterday and that hurt my eyes.

That would not fly here, not sure if it is the inspectors or the utility but you never see a service around here without all the cable sleaved in at least PVC to the 8 foot level.

Was in PA a while back and was surprised to see the load side of the meter pan just run in SE cable with no protection at all.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> So as usual Harry is ok with heavy handed government enforcement as long as it benefits the electrical trade, but big government is bad everywhere else. :laughing: Conclusion: your credibility = 0.


I disagree. The government does have role in our lives. It provide services that we can't do for ourselves. Obviously, Harry cannot enforce non-licensed "electricians" without the help of local government. Government is NOT YOUR DADDY, but they should be like your uncle.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Government is bad:thumbup:


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Already have seen that picture on some other post that a different member posted. Looks like something a handyman would do.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dash Dingo said:


> Already have seen that picture on some other post that a different member posted. Looks like something a handyman would do.


or, an out of work "electrician" with limited experience and no insurance, permit, or tax paid. :no:


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

cowboys


----------



## john120/240 (May 28, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Oesnt it look perty?


Why on earth would anybody put their name on this abortion ?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I just drove past my nice upgrade today, it took a turn for the worse with the sun and all and is starting to get wavy


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cletis said:


> I just drove past my nice upgrade today, it took a turn for the worse with the sun and all and is starting to get wavy


Pics or it never happened.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> It's ugly, I wouldn't do it that way, but I'd have to also say that I don't see a violation there. I also don't believe that's the OP's install.


 It can't be his work. He doesn't have any ladders that could do that job.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

kevink1955 said:


> WoW,I just joined yesterday and that hurt my eyes.
> 
> That would not fly here, not sure if it is the inspectors or the utility but you never see a service around here without all the cable sleaved in at least PVC to the 8 foot level.
> 
> Was in PA a while back and was surprised to see the load side of the meter pan just run in SE cable with no protection at all.


 We do it that way.Unless if physical damage is possible.


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*Must be*

NEW JERSEY !:thumbsup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Why is this thread being resurrected? 

There should be a warning on this thread. My eyes are still burning:laughing:


----------

